# Kabellänge Corsair AX850



## Xarife (24. November 2010)

*Kabellänge Corsair AX850*

Wollte fragen, ob die Kabel für das 800D lang genug sind oder ob man Verlängerungen braucht. Manche sagen nämlich ja, die anderen sagen nein.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## poiu (24. November 2010)

*AW: Kabellänge Corsair AX850*

ob die Kabel für das 800D reichen weiß ich nicht, Kabellänge ist 65-85cm, müsste aber nach sehen wen du es genau wissen willst.

meist brauchst man wenn dann nur für das EPS Kabel eine verlängerung


----------



## Bluebeard (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kabellänge Corsair AX850*

und die liegt dem 800D ja bei...

Eine komplette Übersicht gibt es zudem hier: 
Power Supply Cable Length FAQ - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kabellänge Corsair AX850*

oh danke die liste ist nett, werde ich ihn meine Link liste integrieren.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kabellänge Corsair AX850*


----------



## poiu (25. November 2010)

*AW: Kabellänge Corsair AX850*

ihr solltet die seite auf eurer Homepage verlinken 

Welcome to Corsair :: Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 — 80 Plus Gold Power Supply Information


----------



## Bluebeard (26. November 2010)

*AW: Kabellänge Corsair AX850*

Das wird aktuell eh alles überarbeitet - keine Sorge


----------

